# Angriff auf Seite oder nicht?



## Gabi (25. August 2003)

Hi,

es geht um eine HP die täglich so um die 20 - 50 Besucher hat (bisher hatte).
Heute waren es bis jetzt: "an die 600"

viele Mails kommen rein mit *.pif, *.dat usw. ...  (hab sie nicht angeklickt) ;-)

Hat das mit der Seite zutun? 
Ist die Seite Opfer eines Angriffs?

Verd. ... ich kenn mich nicht mehr aus!  

Kann das wirklich sein, dass die Besucherzahl auf einen Schlag von ~ + - 50
auf ~ 600 steigt?

hmm ...

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Vincent (25. August 2003)

Hast du die Site irgendwie promoted?
Werbung geschaltet? Flyer verteilt? Wurde sie irgendwo vorgestellt?


----------



## melmager (25. August 2003)

> viele Mails kommen rein mit *.pif, *.dat usw. ... (hab sie nicht angeklickt)




dat ist der sorbig wurm :-(


(heute 26 stück entsorgt)

und ob das ein angriff ist siehste aus dem weblog .... wieviel verschidene ip haben zugegriffen ..

-----
auch 600 leute haben will


----------



## schwarzfahrer (26. August 2003)

Jap, schau am besten in den Logfiles nach. Wenn du dir da nicht sicher bist, schreib eine Mail an deinen Hoster. Der wird dir das schon beantworten können.


----------



## Gabi (26. August 2003)

Hi,

vielen Dank mal für Eure Antworten!

*Vincent:*
_"Hast du die Site irgendwie promoted?
Werbung geschaltet? Flyer verteilt? Wurde sie irgendwo vorgestellt?"_

Vorgestellt wurde die Seite eigendlich nur bei kostenlos.de. An dem Tag der
Veröffendlichung ist auch die Besucherstatistik ein wenig hinauf gegangen, 
aber gleich über 600!? Vor allem wurde sie schon ein paar Tage zuvor
vorgestellt.

*melmager:*
_... und ob das ein angriff ist siehste aus dem weblog .... wieviel verschidene ip haben zugegriffen ... _

Also bei einem Angriff ist es immer die selbe IP? Also in der Statistik scheint eine
mehr als 150 mal auf! und bei "Refferer" steht (150 mal):
Field blocked by Outpost (http://www.agnitum.com)

*schwarzfahrer:*

Vielen Dank auch an Dich!

Liebe Grüße
Gabi

P.S. heute sind es nur mehr 170 Besucher, melmager!


----------

